# Pressing vinyl and tiny rhinestones - press separately or together??



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I ordered a custom transfer that is mixed -- ss4 and ss6 rhinestones and a small piece of metallic vinyl. My first thought was to press the vinyl at the instructed temp of 305 for 10-15 seconds and THEN press the rhinestones on to the substrate. However, that pressing temp is 340 for 30-40 seconds... Will it damage the vinyl? 

My second thought is to press the rhinestones first at 340, and then lower the press temp to 305 for the vinyl, and raise the area up where the vinyl will be applied (so it's higher than the rhinestones...

After thinking through both scenarios, now I'm wondering if it's necessary to do it in 2 steps at all! Ss4 and ss6 stones aren't really THAT high -- can I press them all at once? Will a higher temp and longer dwell time damage the vinyl?? I am sooo confused. Please tell me what you'd do in my situation... TIA!!!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I always press the vinyl first then the stones, ss4 & 6's are pretty small so I don't think you would need to increase the temp at all, as far as doing them as one I would not.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

If any thing just increase the dwell time, and i think you'll be fine.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

mfatty500 said:


> If any thing just increase the dwell time, and i think you'll be fine.


The vinyl printing instructions are 305 for 10-15 seconds and the rhinestone printing instructions are 340 for 30-40 seconds. Are you saying you would press both at the same time? Or you would press them separately? 

If both are pressed at same time, at 340 required for the rhinestones, will the vinyl get damaged??


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

mfatty500 said:


> If any thing just increase the dwell time, and i think you'll be fine.


Or you would press both at same time -- at 305 (temp for vinyl) and then increase time needed for stones (30-40 seconds) so maybe for 50 seconds??

Sorry just trying to understand your suggestion...


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes to this^^^^ 30 -40 seconds sounds like a long time for for a stone so small, you may wan to experiment a bit, with the time, I only press ss10's for about 20 seconds


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I pressed one previous transfer from her on a velvet ribbon (which I think is the root of the problem), and the instructions called for 30 seconds at 320. When I opened the press, the rhinestones hadn't stuck at all! Of course they moved all over the place and I had to move them all back into position! I turned the heat up to 340, increased the pressure and pressed them for 40 seconds. This time they finally stuck -- but now I'm a little nervous about the pressing time...

This time I am not printing on to velvet -- it's going to be a satin ribbon. I did purchase a small quantity of rhinestones from her, and she gave me a tiny, tiny piece of vinyl as a sample, so maybe I will do a test this weekend to see if I could press them both at the same time. Maybe I will try 320 and see what happens. I don't have a lot of materials to test with, so I hope it works...

I was just concerned that the vinyl would get damaged if pressed at a higher temp... Can anyone answer that?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Melissa what do you mean vinyl? The stones will not stick to vinyl? You may also need to put a mousepad or a Teflon Pillow under the item your are trying to press.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

mfatty500 said:


> Melissa what do you mean vinyl? The stones will not stick to vinyl? You may also need to put a mousepad or a Teflon Pillow under the item your are trying to press.


In the design, from left to right, there is the year in ss6 rhinestones "2015" then a space for a logo which will be done in a shiny metallic heat transfer vinyl (probably 0.75" x 0.75") then more rhinestones to the right of that in both ss4 and ss6. I would prefer to press the rhinestones and the piece of metallic heat transfer vinyl all in one shot if possible, hence my post here. Just want to make sure it'll all adhere properly and the vinyl won't melt or anything, being pressed at a higher temp for a longer time.

I would assume that since the height on such tiny stones are minimal, that it should be ok for the vinyl adhesion with enough pressure. I can put a mousepad underneath, I'm just not sure it's even needed.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I should also clearly state that the rhinestones are NOT being applied ON the vinyl. I know they won't stick. They will be NEXT to each other, side by side.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

if you can trim your HPV close enough without getting any of the carrier under the stones, then yes you could press all at once.


----------

